# The Best Of Nightmare City Halloween



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

*Catch THE BEST OF NIGHTMARE CITY HALLOWEEN throughout the month of October on SIYS Radio!!!

1-15 October - Nightmare City Halloween Shows Every Night!
16-30 October - Nightmare City Halloween Shows Every Day & Night!
31 October - 24 hours of nonstop Halloween Music!

Brand New 40th Anniversary Nightmare City Halloween is 7:00 PM - 12:00 AM Halloween Night!

All Times are Central Daylight Time.

Turn On to Nightmare City Halloween 2019 on SIYS Radio @ http://siysradio.com/2019.html*


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Nightmare City Halloween is not available to download, so don't miss this chance to hear old shows throughout the haunted month of October.

1-15 October - Nightmare City Halloween Shows Every Night!
16-30 October - Nightmare City Halloween Shows Every Day & Night!

Visit https://www.facebook.com/nightmare.city.halloween/ for more details!

Turn On to Nightmare City Halloween on SIYS Radio at http://siysradio.com/2019.html


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

Cool to see you are on FB. I feel like I should make a FB for my blog but I think that might get pulled real quick.


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

The Best of Nightmare City Halloween is still going strong...

Catch vintage Shows every day and night on SIYS Radio at http://siysradio.com/2019.html

Nightmare City Halloween home page: http://siysradio.com/nch.html


----------

